# SBAM aka Slice Beat Amen Melee, a four sample slicers sequencer beat em up, in progress!



## Tomavatars (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi there!

After releasing Planetarium, my solar system granular instrument, I'm working on SBAM, a plugin which is also a game, and a sample slicer multi sequencer.
Here's a quick video presenting some of the early features.
What do you think of it?


View attachment SbamV0.45.mp4


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2022)

You had me at Amen.


----------



## Tomavatars (Jan 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You had me at Amen.


Btw, I wonder if i'll be able to add some Amen samples in the end product, question of rights. What do you think?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2022)

I have no idea about who represents the rights of the Winstons. Given the widespread use of the Amen break one would think it has entered the public domain, but I think legally that’s a wrong assumption


----------



## Tomavatars (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes I think this too.
I wonder if I change the sample enough, it wouldn't be a problem. Not sure about this. That would be a shame not to add the Amen break to this instrument.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2022)

I’d try and replicate the break with your own samples, process and mix it, make it sound as crispy as the original, loop it in a number of variants and add those loops for your users to dice & slice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 27, 2022)

Note: I'm not a lawyer! I just use samples. 

The copyright owner of the break, Richard Lewis Spencer, has passed away but did have a son and it is is likely that the son would have inherited ownership. He is likely still alive. 

However, as the break has been frequently sampled - not just emulated - it would be hard for anyone to lay claim to it now. Undefended rights - more especially of trade marks, but also land ownership - tend to lapse. I don't know the statutes, and it will vary by locale.

Let's just say that I would not be concerned about using the break in a work. But some license purchasers may have clients who are concerned. And it is important not to present yourself as selling a license to use the sample (which is easily avoidable).

Emulating the break would avoid any such concerns. Establishing the break as a composition which can be owned, especially after wide adoption by others, would be very tough.


----------



## Tomavatars (Jan 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Note: I'm not a lawyer! I just use samples.
> 
> The copyright owner of the break, Richard Lewis Spencer, has passed away but did have a son and it is is likely that the son would have inherited ownership. He is likely still alive.
> 
> ...


Great answer, thanks!
Yeah, I'd feel bad to sell a product with samples that I don't have the explicit right to use.
I'll do my owns! But the end product will still be called SBAM with its little reference to the Amen break 🙂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 27, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> Great answer, thanks!
> Yeah, I'd feel bad to sell a product with samples that I don't have the explicit right to use.
> I'll do my owns! But the end product will still be called SBAM with its little reference to the Amen break 🙂


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi! I just added a Disto Sequencer!

View attachment MoreSbam-converted.mp4


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> Hi! I just added a Disto Sequencer!
> 
> View attachment MoreSbam-converted.mp4


This looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This looks like a lot of fun!


I'm also planning to add one of gameplay to it. Like, you see the 8 level buttons on the left and right? In the initial patch, they will be locked. The only way to unlock them (and the features within) will be to beat 8 bosses while playing with the 2 main sequencers. There is already 10 different sequencers and I'm planning to add about 12.

What do you think of gameplay in plugins? Do you know other kind of plugins like that?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> I'm also planning to add one of gameplay to it. Like, you see the 8 level buttons on the left and right? In the initial patch, they will be locked. The only way to unlock them (and the features within) will be to beat 8 bosses while playing with the 2 main sequencers. There is already 10 different sequencers and I'm planning to add about 12.
> 
> What do you think of gameplay in plugins? Do you know other kind of plugins like that?


I can’t think of any. Unless you count the Freakshow ones, which aren’t games but do offer visual entertainment and a lot of (disturbing) humour!

Silence and Other Sounds included a voucher hidden behind a combination in one of their library engines. If you found it, you’d get money off a future purchase. They had some kind of system that prevented more than one use of a code, whilst allowing everyone with the library to get a voucher.

I think this is a really fun idea, though it might be worth including some form of cheat code to bypass the game for reinstallation or multiple workstations. Or that may kill the fun a bit.


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I can’t think of any. Unless you count the Freakshow ones, which aren’t games but do offer visual entertainment and a lot of (disturbing) humour!
> 
> Silence and Other Sounds included a voucher hidden behind a combination in one of their library engines. If you found it, you’d get money off a future purchase. They had some kind of system that prevented more than one use of a code, whilst allowing everyone with the library to get a voucher.
> 
> I think this is a really fun idea, though it might be worth including some form of cheat code to bypass the game for reinstallation or multiple workstations. Or that may kill the fun a bit.


Yeah I thought of the cheat code.
I'm thinking of unlocking presets when you have a victory. Also, to bypass the game when you'll beat it, just save the Falcon program.
I have to think of this.
But sure, a cheat code will help.


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 14, 2022)

A footage of the recent addition!
Added fun features like pitch up/down and time up/down when using repeat and other useful features!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 14, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> A footage of the recent addition!
> Added fun features like pitch up/down and time up/down when using repeat and other useful features!




I admire your noble commitment to absolute music. (For 'music' read 'insanity'!)


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I admire your noble commitment to absolute music. (For 'music' read 'insanity'!)


Haha, best comment ever!
Yeah, I wanted to make the kind of instrument Squarepusher or Venetian Snares would use or I'd use like them 😀


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 14, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> Haha, best comment ever!
> Yeah, I wanted to make the kind of instrument Squarepusher or Venetian Snares would use or I'd use like them 😀


Bring it on!


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 15, 2022)

Just added the last level parameters: a full randomiser!!!!!

View attachment RANDOMComp.mp4


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 15, 2022)

There's a lot to play with there!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 22, 2022)

Here's a quick shot


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2022)

Instant Venetian Snares album creation


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Instant Venetian Snares album creation



Haha yes, totally


----------



## Tomavatars (Feb 22, 2022)

View attachment SBAM love RIFT_Comp.mp4


Even more with Rift!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 22, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> View attachment SBAM love RIFT_Comp.mp4
> 
> 
> Even more with Rift!



It's so oddly joyful!


----------



## Tomavatars (Mar 14, 2022)

Haha! Debugging the game levels is fun 

View attachment DebugFunComp.mp4


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 14, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> Haha! Debugging the game levels is fun
> 
> View attachment DebugFunComp.mp4



You are most definitely insane!

(That's a compliment.)


----------



## Tomavatars (Mar 15, 2022)

View attachment ComicSbamComp.mp4


I added some text animations to represent the different levels step actions. Levels actions have more strength then regular punches to beat the stronger bosses. It's Elden Ring with accessibility and no gameplay 😀


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 15, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> View attachment ComicSbamComp.mp4
> 
> 
> I added some text animations to represent the different levels step actions. Levels actions have more strength then regular punches to beat the stronger bosses. It's Elden Ring with accessibility and no gameplay 😀



That's a great touch!


----------



## Tomavatars (Mar 19, 2022)

Here's a demo stream I made yesterday. There was some visual lag probably due to overload from the streaming. But I'm quite happy with the demo.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 19, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> Here's a demo stream I made yesterday. There was some visual lag probably due to overload from the streaming. But I'm quite happy with the demo.



That demo might want to avoid dairy.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 19, 2022)

Actually, getting to hear a range of its sounds over time, you can really hear how it is not just a novelty but a useful musical instrument.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 19, 2022)

Tomavatars said:


> Great answer, thanks!
> Yeah, I'd feel bad to sell a product with samples that I don't have the explicit right to use.
> I'll do my owns! But the end product will still be called SBAM with its little reference to the Amen break 🙂


I'm currently making a Jungle track on my iPad, using all original breaks. It’s surprisingly easy to do. Just need to record an acoustic break/beat. Then just bung the resulting loop into a sampler, pitch it up and…voila! C'est ça!

Different character kits will impart different results, as will the different drums you hit. Trying to include ride cymbals will help give a nice wash to various slices, and a buzz-roll can never hurt


----------



## Tomavatars (Apr 20, 2022)

Low quality trailer spoiler!!!!
I hope to release it next week!

View attachment SBAMTrailerFinal_1.mp4


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 20, 2022)

Easily the best trailer since Albion Solstice. Both great for very similar reasons.

@doctoremmet you should see this trailer!

Is there any chance we could persuade @Simeon to demo this on his stream? Is it maybe just a little too violent?


----------



## Tomavatars (Apr 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Easily the best trailer since Albion Solstice. Both great for very similar reasons.
> 
> @doctoremmet you should see this trailer!
> 
> Is there any chance we could persuade @Simeon to demo this on his stream? Is it maybe just a little too violent?


Violent, you mean the instrument? You can do whatever you want of it, even down tempo lo fi vapor thing 😀
But I'd be glad if anybody would like to stream it!
Thanks @Bee_Abney !


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2022)

I’ve always fancied Simeon as a bit of a closeted jungle / rave / UK garage kind of fellow. You know, on his main channel it’s all pianos and decent arrangements and stuff, but when noone’s watching he gets out his Technics SL1200s and puts on his huge 12” collection of LTJ Bukem records.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2022)

Awesome trailer!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2022)

People don’t know this but Louisville, Kentucky has a huge drum ‘n bass scene. Back in the day guys like Krust and Roni Size used to say “big in Kentucky”. That was totally a thing in ‘97


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 😂


Are you pulling our legs?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 20, 2022)

I really do feel bad for @-ing him; but how glorious would it be if he thought it was just funny enough to be worth doing!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 20, 2022)

How about we delete every comment after the Kentucky post?


----------



## Simeon (Apr 20, 2022)

This is such crazy creative fun.
@Bee_Abney and @doctoremmet, you guys always inspire and challenge me to color outside of the lines in the best way.

This actually reminds me of the arcade game Punch Out!🥊
I spent way to much time and quarters at Aladdin’s Castle 🏰


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

Simeon said:


> This is such crazy creative fun.
> @Bee_Abney and @doctoremmet, you guys always inspire and challenge me to color outside of the lines in the best way.
> 
> This actually reminds me of the arcade game Punch Out!🥊
> I spent way to much time and quarters at Aladdin’s Castle 🏰




You are a gentleman of hidden depths!


----------



## Simeon (Apr 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You are a gentleman of hidden depths!


Let's not even get started about how much I probably spent to finally free Princess Daphne in Dragon's Lair ;^)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Let's not even get started about how much I probably spent to finally free Princess Daphne in Dragon's Lair ;^)



But I'm sure she appreciated it!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 21, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Let's not even get started about how much I probably spent to finally free Princess Daphne in Dragon's Lair ;^)


Now you're talkin' to my generation. Damn game was expensive too. I had to give it up when it got to be $1.00 a play. And this was in '83! Dollar was big bucks.


----------



## Tomavatars (Apr 26, 2022)

And it's released!
https://vi-control.net/community/th...lcon-released-and-20-off.124315/#post-5092814


----------

